# Any one had/having a day 2 ET?



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Evening 

Wow what a rollercoaster, had EC Wednesday and was shocked to only get 5 eggs collected from 12 follies   and only 3 of the 5 were suitable for injection so double  

I was frying my own nerves overnight in anticipation of THE CALL today to tell me how many, if any, of our 3 little dream beans had fertilised...... Well we got 2 and our 2 embies are going back in tomorrow morning. 

So what I want to know is how common are day 2 transfers?

I was expecting the option to go to blast or day 3 at least but now I feel like we have no choices whatsoever and this will ultimately limit our chances this time around and because I only got 3 viable eggs I worry that these 3 are not going to be good enough quality to succeed.

God I sound like a ungrateful cow and I am happy to have 2 to put back, really I am but I just wanted more options to improve our odds if not scientifically - in my head!

Lou x


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Blossomtree,

We only ever had 2 day transfers and on 3rd attempt where we got our BFP only 1 egg fertilised. So don't give up hope.

Good luck

Joy xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Day 2 transfers are VERY common    We had 2 day transfers on all 3 of ours ICSI's. all being 2 cells each time too. Didnt think we stood a chance but we have a 3 year old daughter from the last 2 cell embie!

It can and does work


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Good news on having 2 little embies 

Most clinics would only consider taking to day 5 blastocyst if you had at least 5 or 6 top quality embies on day 3. The main thing is that it allows the embryologist to determine which are the strongest if there are no clear front runners.

As you "only" have 2 embies there is no point risking taking to day 5 blastocyst as it's already clear that it will be these 2 embies being returned....the same could really be said for taking to day 3 in your case as well.

Sometimes the embies are just better off in their natural environment ie your womb, rather than a culture medium in petri dish in lab conditions.

Lots of clinics do day 2 and 3 transfers as standard, unless there are lots of embies to choose from.

Our first IVF was day 2 transfer and sadly it was BFN but then we had 2 FETs using day 2 embies from the fresh cycle and both of those resulted in BFPs, albeit short lived as both chem pg/early mc but that's because I do have other issues causing implantation failure and miscarriage, not because the embies were only 2 days old at transfer.

I appreciate how stressful the whole process is (been through enough to completely empathise with you) but hang in there. You've got 2 good embies ready and waiting to transferred and hopefully they'll make themselves comfortable for the 9 month duration...you have every chance of success with day 2 embies, if you didn't then clinics wouldn't do them....it's certainly not going to limit your chances !

Have a read of this poll and you'll see day 2 embies that resulted in BFPs...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41267.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey ladies thanks so much for your replies they really give me hope and inspiration that my little beans can go the distance  

Minxy - Your words make me feel a hell of a lot more positive and that poll link you sent me is amazing - most of the success stories are from day 2 transfers! Wow I was so hung up on getting to blast as our clinic really sold the perfect blast dream to us and I just totally brought into it as our benchmark for success! Sounds like you have truly been through everything this fertility business can throw at you - and it's a lot - you really are a great support to moaning minnies like me. Thank you for both listening and replying x

I am going to think postive thoughts all the way now and give my 2 beans the energy and respect they deserve from us for them getting this far for us  

I will keep you posted on the next leg of our journey xx


----------



## Blossomtree (Aug 3, 2010)

Well only got 1 back, I say 1 but they did put the 2 back but told me that one of them hasn't started to divide yet and technically is not classed as an embryo by HFEA. I wanted it put in anyway as miracles can happen and they said and it could just be a slow started but the chances are now slim of it doing anything  

So the 1 was a 3 cell grade 2 which is okay I think. I just pray the other one divides   and they both get busy dividing, hatching & implanting like good little embies    

Chin up (note to self!) We have another go on the NHS and next time I will beg for them to start me on a much higher dose of stimms as I really do think my poor response was down to the 150 menopur I was started on which they had to up to 225 for the last 2 days of stimms but was too late to boost growth. I half wish they had abandoned my cycle like they originally wanted to insteaf of upping my stimms so late in the TX

divide embies divide......


----------



## Sarahev (Jun 11, 2004)

Hey Blossomtree,


Really sending you the best wishes for your little embies. Just to let you know, I am 30 weeks pregnant from a single day two 2 cell embryo so don't give up hope yet - one of yours os 3 cells already   


Good luck


Sarah x


----------



## tcr21 (Oct 15, 2010)

This all gives me hope, thank you - I had Egg retrieval yesterday and only have 2 fertilized - Transfer planned for Sunday - day 3 - i'm scared that they won't make it till day 3 in the lab - it's so nice to hear of success stories when there aren't many to choose from.  I'm hoping and hoping that the transfer can go ahead so at least there's a chance.  good luck


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi

I had a day 2 transfer at Barts....that's the only way they do it....I convinced myself it was all over before I even had ET as I really wanted a 3 day transfer as I believed they had the best success rates (they wouldn't even consider going to blasts as this was NHS treatment)

Anyhow, my 2 X 4 cell embryos are now my two and a half year old twins sleeping soundly upstairs.

Stay   and keeping everything crossed for you on test day.

S
xx


----------

